# Another clock



## Texasstate (May 26, 2018)

Mesquite Burl clock

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Nature Man (May 26, 2018)

Great for a workshop! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (May 26, 2018)

Really cool!


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2018)

Thats cool! Is that a barrel hoop around it?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2018)

Nicely done sir.....


----------



## Texasstate (May 27, 2018)

Yes a whiskey barrel hoop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 7, 2018)

A beauty!
That would sell well around here.


----------



## The100road (Jun 7, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 23, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> Mesquite Burl clock
> 
> View attachment 147844
> 
> View attachment 147845



Hello Texasstate,

That sure is a beautiful piece of wood and a nice job with the clock.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 23, 2018)

Great job. I have never thought about making one with no numbers, it is as easy to tell time without them and it shows off the wood better.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 23, 2018)

Very cool. Nicely done sir.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 24, 2018)

Granddaughter was taking her ACT test and her mom gave her an older watch without numbers. She hated it. She was under pressure but she is so used to digital I think. I love that idea and may just try a couple myself. I have some old hoops in the shop.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 24, 2018)

Wow! Nicely done!


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 25, 2018)

My wife loves this piece. I may need to find a piece of Walnut burl and do the same. I’m sure you can find the hopes online.


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 25, 2018)

Yes or you could always buy this one 

Or trade ?!?!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 25, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> Yes or you could always buy this one
> 
> Or trade ?!?!


I don’t think I would have anything to trade. But what are you looking for? Or how much?


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 25, 2018)

$80 bucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gimpy (Dec 29, 2018)

Very nice piece of workmanship


----------

